# Tubbin'



## Fiske (17 Sep 2018)

Not a journal, and nowhere near as impressive as what other members has done in this area; but it was a fun experiment, surely to be repeated next year. It was fairly low intensity maintenace wise, mostly needing to refill the water during our 3 month drought...

Start:



 

Late summer:



 

Close ups:


----------



## tam (17 Sep 2018)

Looks great! Did you go for any livestock too or just the plants?


----------



## Fiske (17 Sep 2018)

Mostly just wanted plants. Some snails from my tanks (Physa sp.) got thrown in too. They did well. Some cherry shrimp might have travelled there with some of the floaters I added at some point, how they're doing, I don't know (although cherries are very hardy, so probably fine). Lot's of mosquito larvae. Might go for some smaller fish next year, although I will probably have to have some kind of winter accomodation ready at that point.

Edit: Oh, and thanks for the likes guys. I really liked this experiment myself. Nice to look at and mostly effort free.


----------



## nel.pogorzelska (17 Sep 2018)

This is beautiful! I absolutely love it. Maybe next year I should try something like that too.


----------



## dw1305 (17 Sep 2018)

Hi all,
Quality job, the _Lobelia cardinalis_ is nice. I've never managed to keep the snails off it for long enough to flower.





Fiske said:


>


That one is the infamous "Parrot's Feather" <"_Myriophyllum aquaticum">.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Fiske (18 Sep 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Quality job, the _Lobelia cardinalis_ is nice. I've never managed to keep the snails off it for long enough to flower.



I really liked that too. Terrestrial snails have been few this summer.



dw1305 said:


> That one is the infamous "Parrot's Feather" <"_Myriophyllum aquaticum">.
> _
> cheers Darrel



This is the exact plant I bought:  https://www.aquasabi.com/aquatic-plants/background/myriophyllum-sp-roraima-in-vitro-xl  mostly to suck up excess nutrients in the watercolumn, so I didn't end up with ½ a barrel of algae.

But yeah, duly noted. I might nab some for my AS600 tank soon to take off, but I'll be careful the rest stays put, or gets destroyed properly. Not so sure it would actually survive a winter though, we tend to get at least a few weeks of subzero temps every winter.
Addendum: I checked the danish environmental agency: It is considered an invasive species here too; however it hasn't been observed in the wild in Denmark, allegedly. Plant can't withstand longer periods of frost. I'll keep an eye on it 

Other plants are:
*Pontederia cordata*
*Butomus umbellatus* (this never flowered)
Nymphea sp   *'Walter Pagels'*  & *'Perry's Baby Red'* 
Assorted floaters.


----------



## mort (18 Sep 2018)

I tried a little tub this year as well but it didn't turn out as well as yours because I started to late and then we had the hottest summer I can remember. Hopefully next year the lillies with be large enough to help. I used pickerel weed like you and some bog bean plus a schizostylis lily. I'm thinking of trying golden rod next year. I did think about adding fish but thought it would be a nightmare to strip the tub at the end of summer collecting them through all the plant mass.

I have some parrot feather as well and we had a very cold winter this year (well for us) and mine came right back in the spring so it really is very hardy. Any excess gets dried out and my neighbour burns it.


----------



## dw1305 (20 Sep 2018)

Hi all,





Fiske said:


> This is the exact plant I bought: https://www.aquasabi.com/aquatic-plants/background/myriophyllum-sp-roraima-in-vitro-xl


It is definitely _M. aquaticum, _I'm really surprised it is still for sale. 

I've just looked and it says on the <"Aquasabi web page"> .... "_A new milfoil for larger aquaria, assumed to originate from the Brazilian state of Roraima. ........It probably is a local form of Myriophyllum aquaticum. Its emerged shoots have blue-green strongly water-repellent leaves typical for Myriophyllum aquaticum. When planted into a tank, they soon develop into their reddish-brown submersed form and soon start growing again".
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## Fiske (21 Sep 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,It is definitely _M. aquaticum, _I'm really surprised it is still for sale.
> 
> I've just looked and it says on the <"Aquasabi web page"> .... "_A new milfoil for larger aquaria, assumed to originate from the Brazilian state of Roraima. ........It probably is a local form of Myriophyllum aquaticum. Its emerged shoots have blue-green strongly water-repellent leaves typical for Myriophyllum aquaticum. When planted into a tank, they soon develop into their reddish-brown submersed form and soon start growing again".
> _
> cheers Darrel



Oh, it is not restricted here either. Nor in Germany, apparently.


----------



## dw1305 (21 Sep 2018)

Hi all, 





Fiske said:


> Oh, it is not restricted here either. Nor in Germany, apparently.


It isn't <"legally for sale"> anywhere in the EU (or the UK after March 2019), and hasn't been since 2016.

The complete list of plants and animals (including the 2017 additions) is here: <"IAS of Union Concern">

cheers Darrel


----------



## Edvet (21 Sep 2018)

M brasiliensis is for sale in gardencenters in the Netherlands.


----------



## zozo (21 Sep 2018)

Edvet said:


> M brasiliensis is for sale in gardencenters in the Netherlands.



Found some references via Flowgrow, that it most likely is misidentified and in reality its an emersed cultivated M.aquaticum.. Seems the true M. brasiliensis doesn't grow a red stem. 

Also in our shops the M. matagronese is often sold and in reality it is M.tuberculatum.


----------



## Fiske (21 Sep 2018)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, It isn't <"legally for sale"> anywhere in the EU (or the UK after March 2019), and hasn't been since 2016.
> 
> The complete list of plants and animals (including the 2017 additions) is here: <"IAS of Union Concern">
> 
> cheers Darrel



I haven't scrutinized the entire document, but it seems like it is left to the member states to actually take action and legislate against eg. sale of particular species? Knowing our politicians here in DK, if it is not threatening the pork industry they wouldn't give a flying... fish  To my knowledge, legislation on invasive species here is rather limited. And enforcement is rather lax, with the exception of a very few cases. Eg. by law municipalities and counties are required to combat and eradicate Heracleum mantegazzianum, in reality it grows and flowers (!) everywhere.

But agreed; I usually take care with non native species, no matter if they are deemed invasive or not.


----------



## alto (21 Sep 2018)

Fiske said:


> And enforcement is rather lax,


Sadly the same is true here - aquarium trade will be rigorously restricted/enforced
And pond/marginal trade will be completely ignored -  despite the far more open access from outdoor ponds to natural waters ..... not many ducks paddling in my aquarium & then popping over to the local estuary


----------

